# New DirecTV Pricing Starts 2/6



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

New DirecTV Pricing Starts 2/6 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW: FAMILY $29.99/mo. plus tax approximately 40 channels
OLD: FAMILY (package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup)

NEW: CHOICE $49.99/mo. plus tax over 140 channels 
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE $44.99/mo. plus tax over 155 channels

NEW: CHOICE XTRA $54.99/mo. plus tax same channels as PLUS (below) but without DVR service 
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $49.99/mo. plus tax over 185 channels

NEW: PLUS $59.99/mo. plus tax DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

NEW: PREMIER $99.99/mo. plus tax over 250 channels including all premium channels
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER (package name changes to PREMIER on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup)

NEW: Price of HBO is going up by $1 for current and existing customers.

NEW PROMO: Get PLUS for $49.99/mo. for your first 12 months, plus 3 free months of HBO and Cinemax. (Requires mail-in redemption for $10/mo. bill credit for 12 months. After promo period, customers will be charged at then-prevailing rate.

NEW PROMO: Get PLUS HD for $59.99/mo. for your first 12 months, plus 3 free months of HBO and Cinemax and 12 free Pay Per View coupons (one per month). (Requires mail-in redemption for $10/mo. bill credit for 12 months. After promo period, customers will be charged at then-prevailing rates. For High Risk and No hit, the premium channels will not appear in the 4th month unless customer calls to continue those channels).

PACKAGE DESCRIPTIONS
CHOICE: Featuring over 140 top networks including movies, sports, family favorites and 50 XM Satellite Radio channels as well as local programming*. A great value in television entertainment all in 100% digital-quality picture and sound.

CHOICE XTRA: Our most popular television choices, including the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty and family programming. This package includes everything in our CHOICE package plus hard-to-find channels you won’t find everywhere else such as Biography, PBS Sprout, History International Channel, E!, The Golf Channel, Nicktoons and Boomerang. Over 185 top networks including 78 XM Satellite Radio channels, as well as local programming all in 100% digital- quality picture and sound.

PLUS: All the programming of CHOICE XTRA, AND with a DVR, this service lets you enjoy TV on your terms with DVR service to pause and rewind live TV, record a season of your favorite show with the touch of a button and save up to 100 hours of programming – no discs or tapes needed. Watch the best of television whenever you want.

PLUS HD: All of the above, AND this package features access to the best HD channels, including ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, TNT HD, Discovery HD Theater, Universal HD, HD Net, HD Net Movies, local HD channels and more sports in HD than any other cable or satellite provider. All our HD channels bring you a picture clarity that’s 7 to 10 times sharper than ordinary TV.

PREMIER: Our very best entertainment package with the convenience of DVR service that offers a world of premium entertainment including movies, sports, music, special events and local channels. Over 250 top networks in 100% digital quality, 31 premium movie channels featuring 7 channels of HBO, 12 channels of Starz, 9 channels of Showtime, and 3 channels of Cinemax, plus more than 30 sports networks with Sports Pack. This package also lets you enjoy TV on your terms with DVR service to pause and rewind live TV, record a season of your favorite show with the touch of a button and save up to 100 hours of programming – no discs or tapes needed. Enjoy the best of television with premium movie and sports channels on your time with the addition of DVR service in your home.

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the “HD Access Fee”). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customer’s account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™ package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.

There are no changes to our existing 1-year and 2-year programming commitment requirements and policies based on the type of hardware purchased and the programming offers accepted by customers.
• There are no changes to mirroring fees, nor to the fees for programming on additional owned receivers; both remain at $4.99 per month.
• There is no change to the price of DVR service; it remains $5.99 per month in all cases, except for those customers taking the PREMIER package, which includes the DVR service.
• There are no price changes to a la carte packages and services, such as DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN and BabyFirstTV™.
• Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis.

Channels being removed from the former "TOTAL CHOICE" package and moved to "EXTRA":
E! 
G4
OLN=VERSUS
Golf
Discovery Health
ESPN Classic
National Geographic
Fuel TV
Speed
Fox Reality
Sleuth
WGN
Oxygen


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This should have been posted in this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74354

BTW, are you HDTivoGeek on TCF?


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

What was the source of this? Is it on their website?


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW!!

Now DirecTV is officially more expensive than my similar HD / Digital cable package, with HD DVR, not to mention higher taxes, mirroring fees, and cash out of pocket for equipment.

I always assumed that D* would keep their prices below cable, especially when DISH's pricing attracts so many customers to their service...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

is this pricing for new customers? or will existing customers see increases?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

no i am not the HDTIVOGEEK on tivo community forums, its just a matter of copy and paste, why did i do something wrong by posting this for the people on here?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

because this info was posted here about a month ago by someone else,


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This is all about repackaging, in anticipation of new HD channels, as well as the growing DVR market. To compare apples-to-apples, you have to look at all the elements contained in the new packages and compare with your existing services line item by line item (some are now combined).

I'm not certain the net pricing to most folks is changing all that much.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please continue the discussion in the sticky thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74354


----------

